# 9 killed in Manaslu avalanche



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

not necessarily snowboarding related - more of a climbing accident, but still...

BBC News - Manaslu avalanche: Search resumes for missing climbers

Glen Plake On Anderson Cooper 360 | "This was a disaster" - Unofficialnetworks.com

this was a bad one.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought it was 11 killed? Or is it still 9 dead and 2 missing? Which we know what that equates too. 

Yeah, this was a rough one. Plake was damn lucky. Glad he made it. He is going to be dealing with this one for the rest of his life. 

RIP for those souls lost.


----------

